

Bad Interfaces - vijayr
http://holloway.co.nz/sa/bad-interfaces/

======
BMarkmann
What's wrong with the Moog?! It takes me right back to the early 80s.

Seriously, though, at least they had a concept in mind for that one (making it
look / work like the real thing) instead of most of these atrocities. I feel
like there was a dark period from around 1998 or so through the mid-2000s
where (maybe it started with WinAmp skins?) bad developers realized their
windows didn't have to follow the tried-and-true SDI/MDI model and really went
out of control. Also, it seems like a high proportion of these disasters come
out of audio and video card manufacturers -- what's up with that?

